# 2016 Nissan GT-R Priced at $103,365



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Pricing on the Nissan GT-R will remain unchanged for the 2016 model year.*
> 
> After numerous price increases over the recent years, the Japanese automaker has announced that the 2016 model will remain unchanged. That means the 2016 Nissan GT-R Premium will start from $103,365 including destination while the Black Edition is priced at $113,105. The range-topping GT-R NISMO carries a $151,585 retail price as it enters its second year of availability.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan GT-R Priced at $103,365 at AutoGuide.com.


----------

